
Ask HN: Good remote developer workstation setup? - isoos
I&#x27;ve been trying to setup a remote developer workstation environment on an Ubuntu server (behind an lxc container, accessing with a Mac client), but the results are far from satisfying.<p>I&#x27;ve tried the following: native X forward, vnc (with and without xvfb), xrdp, x2go, even guacamole (with both vnc and rdp), but some things seems to be hopelessly broken across the board, e.g. there is no clipboard sharing&#x2F;sync, non-US keyboard layouts do not really work, and TAB and other special keys usually don&#x27;t work the way I expect them.<p>Do you have a remote workstation setup that does not suck?
======
aidenn0
Nomachine. It's licensing is somewhat confusing; it is free for "personal use"
but clarifies that you as an individual accessing a non-shared machine
dedicated to you is under that umbrella; what they don't want you doing is
setting up shared terminal servers &c. without paying them money.

I have no idea if the above would be covered under that, but it is so much
better than any remote setup I've used that I would pay for it in an instant.

Link: [https://www.nomachine.com/](https://www.nomachine.com/)

------
db48x
I just run my editor locally on my personal machine, and have it access all
the files on the remote machine via SSH. In Emacs, this is as easy as typing
in a slightly longer filename: /remotehost:path/to/file.cpp. Everything else
about the editing session is the same as it would be if the file were local.
The compile command operates in the remote directory, debugging operates out
of the remote directory, all as you would expect.

Just make sure you configure your local machine so that all ssh commections to
the remote machine use key-based authentication, so that Emacs doesn't have to
prompt you for a password when it connects. SSH can also share connections
between ssh processes, which speeds everything up. In the ssh_config
documentation look for the ControlMaster option for how to set it up.

The advantage of this setup is that your editor stays on your local machine
where your keyboard is correctly configured, but your work is all on the
remote machine as desired. I'm sure other editors can be configured similarly.

------
isoos
So, I've ended up using guacamole close-to-nightly with xvfb+x11vnc, and the
experience is great, I can only recommend it.

------
j_s
Can you share any details on what dev tools you plan on accessing via your Mac
connecting to Ubuntu?

------
jsk2600
NoMachine.

